# TiVo & Kindle Fire Tablet



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok I have never really gotten into the tablet scene but at $200 the Kindle Fire Tablet piques my interest. 

Does anyone know if the current Android apps that work with TiVo will run on the Kindle Fire Tablet? 

Given the expected sales volume of this tablet is there any chance TiVo will make something specifically for it? 

Thanks,


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

atmuscarella said:


> Ok I have never really gotten into the tablet seen but at $200 the Kindle Fire Tablet peeks my interest.
> 
> Does anyone know if the current Android apps that work with TiVo will run on the Kindle Fire Tablet?
> 
> ...


I've seen the Fire ads and web info although I also haven't really gotten into the tablet scene. 

Costing 40% of what an Ipad 2 costs definitely gets my interest! If it actually sells as expected I would be surprised if TiVo doesn't do something for it.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

*It's spelled 'piques' not peeks.*

The downside to this is there's no cameras or mic input. So it's use as a more general purpose tablet is limited. As in, no replacement for grandma's kindle so they could Skype with their grandson.

I already have a Nook Color and while the Fire has twice the potential CPU power, it lacks removable storage. At least with the Nook I can pop in a 32gb microSD card and use it offline. When on vacation out of the US it can be a real problem using cloud or streaming services. So it's better to have at least the option of local storage for media files.

Now, if they had one with the same specs plus a front-facing camera and a microSD slot, priced around $250, I'd buy several of them right now, for personal use and for Xmas presents.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

dlfl said:


> I've seen the Fire ads and web info although I also haven't really gotten into the tablet scene.


I think I must be getting Alzheimer's, I looked at what I wrote new something was wrong but couldn't figure out what it was  I have always had spelling/grammar problems but it sure feels like it is getting worse.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> the Kindle Fire Tablet piques my interest.
> 
> Does anyone know if the current Android apps that work with TiVo will run on the Kindle Fire Tablet?


It's my understanding that normal Android apps should work, but they'd have to be submitted to/through the Amazon app store and the developer would have to take this screen resolution into account if they haven't already. We do know TiVo is working on their own Android app...


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

So, we don't know if you will be able to sideload apps on the fire. My assumption is "no." Which means it would have to be an amazon market app to run on the fire. And it's not implausible that when Amazon gets their stuff together and releases an android app that it will be in the amazon store.

If TiVo is committed to mobile phone apps, it is logical to assume the Fire will run any android app they make. Now, if they are just making an android tablet app, then it's likely to be for 3.2 instead of 2.3 which would mean it would NOT run on the fire. I don't expect the fire to be upgrade-able to Ice Cream Sandwich when it comes out.

@wkearney99 - It has 8GB of local storage, which is plenty for books and a weeks worth of music. Movies become an issue, for sure, if you cannot access your US Amazon account. But this tablet isn't FOR that kinda of usage. And frankly, neither is your nook color. If you need something like that, get a Transformer which will do everything the fire does and give you a full range of storage options (virtually unlimited with USB) and a larger screen.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Until the Fire is rooted, of course, which probably won't take long. Then you'll be able to load any apps you want on it, just like with the Nook Color.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

slowbiscuit said:


> Until the Fire is rooted, of course, which probably won't take long. Then you'll be able to load any apps you want on it, just like with the Nook Color.


Depends on the level of customization amazon put into the tablet.

It's possible they flat out removed the code necessary to do those things. At which point, you aren't just "rooting" the tablet, you'd have to load a whole new OS on it. Which, I am sure some clever person could take the Amazon source code, alter it to allow the things they want, and then distribute it as a custom build. The open source nature of Android makes this do-able.

But I am sure Amazon will take steps to try to prevent this or otherwise make it difficult.

We've seen phones that are locked into only a single build of Android and cannot be rooted.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Grakthis said:


> Depends on the level of customization amazon put into the tablet.
> 
> It's possible they flat out removed the code necessary to do those things. At which point, you aren't just "rooting" the tablet, you'd have to load a whole new OS on it. Which, I am sure some clever person could take the Amazon source code, alter it to allow the things they want, and then distribute it as a custom build. The open source nature of Android makes this do-able.
> 
> ...


Once it's rooted, no one needs Amazon's source code. The processor used is the same used in many Android phones. It will not be difficult to make a ROM for it using Android's ASOP.

In any case all of this is irrelevant if TiVo put's the app on Amazon's Appstore. While the UI is customized, the backend is sure to be standard Android 2.3 since they are allowing their App Store app's on it.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> I think I must be getting Alzheimer's, I looked at what I wrote new something was wrong but couldn't figure out what it was  I have always had spelling/grammar problems but it sure feels like it is getting worse.


You mean you knew your Alzheimer's was causing new symptoms?


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Grakthis said:


> @wkearney99 - It has 8GB of local storage, which is plenty for books and a weeks worth of music. Movies become an issue, for sure, if you cannot access your US Amazon account. But this tablet isn't FOR that kinda of usage. And frankly, neither is your nook color. If you need something like that, get a Transformer which will do everything the fire does and give you a full range of storage options (virtually unlimited with USB) and a larger screen.


The Nook Color does a fine job of playing the videos I loaded onto several microSD cards. One other 32gb card has most of my mp3 tracks on it.

Why would I bother shelling out double for the Asus when the NC serves just as well? My point wasn't that there are other more expensive options available. My point was the Fire aims a bit too low with it's feature-set and thus won't be part of my purchasing choices.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

I can sum up my lack of desire for the product in four words:

It is too small.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, rumor is that they'll have a 10" version soon enough. The 7" version is perfect for portable reading which is why they went for it first.

Agree that if I wanted a portable video player, 7" is too small.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

lrhorer said:


> I can sum up my lack of desire for the product in four words:
> 
> It is too small.


My thought exactly. I want one, but I want a 10" screen.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

lrhorer said:


> I can sum up my lack of desire for the product in four words:
> 
> It is too small.


I guess it all depends on what you want it for.

I haven't figured out a reason to justify any tablet yet, but with something at this price point, that I believe will be well support, I might just buy it to see what I can do with. I have no desire to stream video on a tablet, I spent good money on a 50" plasma for that. If it had a good TiVo remote control app at least I would have something I could use it for.

Thanks,


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

lrhorer said:


> I can sum up my lack of desire for the product in four words:
> 
> It is too small.


It's perfect for reading books though. If you have ever used a E-ink Kindle, it is the same basic size.


----------



## cowboyshootist (Oct 15, 2004)

lrhorer said:


> I can sum up my lack of desire for the product in four words:
> 
> It is too small.


Now that I have a Kindle I have to say that it is a good size for me. A 10" screen is nice for some things but for most of the stuff I have been doing I prefer the 7" screen of the Fire. It is definitely more portable and easier to handle than a 10" iPad.

The Fire does exactly what it's designed to do, read books/magazines, watch movies, play games. It is definitely a media consumption device and I think Amazon has done a good job of emulating Apple in that it's easy to get things from Amazon onto the Kindle.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I bought a Fire, had it for a few days and returned it. To me it was sluggish and way to heavy for its size. I ended up breaking down and buying an iPad 2 instead. The iPad is great. I barely even use my netbook any more. In fact I'm typing this post on my iPad right now.

Dan


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

wkearney99 said:


> The Nook Color does a fine job of playing the videos I loaded onto several microSD cards. One other 32gb card has most of my mp3 tracks on it.
> 
> Why would I bother shelling out double for the Asus when the NC serves just as well? My point wasn't that there are other more expensive options available. My point was the Fire aims a bit too low with it's feature-set and thus won't be part of my purchasing choices.


I ordered a Pandigital Novel 7" Color Multimedia e-Reader/Tablet from Newegg that runs Android. It only cost me $70 and I plan on just running TiVo Commander on it. I still might get a Fire, but it will be a 9.7 inch one they plan on releasing next year.

Hopefully I'll have time to set up the Pandigital this weekend. I only plan on using it with my TiVos so hopefully it will work fine for just that application.


----------



## Mammatus (Sep 23, 2006)

lrhorer said:


> I can sum up my lack of desire for the product in four words:
> 
> It is too small.


That's not what she said.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I guess if the rumors are true then Apple will being coming out with a smaller tablet later this year.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Mammatus said:


> That's not what she said.


To you.... but to her friends... well...


----------



## cowboyshootist (Oct 15, 2004)

lrhorer said:


> I can sum up my lack of desire for the product in four words:
> 
> It is too small.


That's a fair statement, although I have to say I have an iPad and the Kindle and I think the Kindle is a nice size for lots of things. The iPad is also good for lots of things too. There are times when the larger screen is needed and many times when it's not. I like the portability of the 7" screen over the 10" iPad. But the iPad has GPS and cellular wireless which I like too.

You really have to decide what you want to do with the device. The Kindle is not as full featured as the iPad but then it cost a lot less too.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

The Fire is the perfectly sized for my needs. It's more convenient and portable than a full 10" tablet. I use it as an eReader and sometime web browser. For those functions it's excellent.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> I guess if the rumors are true then Apple will being coming out with a smaller tablet later this year.


I wouldn't bank on it.


----------

